# how do the older 3Zs run? fast? slow?



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

need some info on the older 3Zs or even as old as the datsuns. if anyone would give me advice on a tight nissan that you have driven or owned in the past that is fast. what rear wheel drive nissans are there?


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

The 1984-1989 300ZXs are generally not fast cars. The turbos are peppy, but not *fast*. The cars are just too heavy. In fact, a 1970 240Z will outrun it. It's easier to make a 240, 260 or 280z faster than a first generation 300zx. Fastest stock RWD Nissan you can get in the states remains the 1990+ 300zx twin turbo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

The old 300ZXs ARE slow but they are good cars to use if you're looking to slap a bunch of import parts on it. guys from import revolution and hot import nights generally use the older models b/c they give you a lot of room for improvements, so you can basically do whatever you want to the car. as for the heaviness of the car, there are lightweight component parts you can get to replace the heavier ones. for a stock racer, the older ones are no good, but if you're looking for a car to make into an import wonder, it's a gr8 one to work with


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Middy said:


> *The 1984-1989 300ZXs are generally not fast cars. The turbos are peppy, but not *fast*. The cars are just too heavy. In fact, a 1970 240Z will outrun it. It's easier to make a 240, 260 or 280z faster than a first generation 300zx. Fastest stock RWD Nissan you can get in the states remains the 1990+ 300zx twin turbo. *


Next time you are down here I'll show you how slow my Z31 is  

http://z31.com/articles/5/

In stock, light tune I totally agree. But, you can make one pretty fast for less than a TT. The major problems are lack of aftermarket support and the fact it is VERY hard to find a decent example of to buy because they are getting old.


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Your Z31 is the exception to the rule, and I didn't mention it simply because it's not that likely to be done again... hehehe. Of course, your Z31 is awesome and I will gladly let you show me how slow it is any time. Why don't you take that to the track? 

My old Z31 is in decent enough condition to be worthy.. could use a little work though. Except for that dent in the roof now. Doh. If it was lighter, more powerful and handled better I'd still like that more than my SE-R. Damn FWD cars.


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *Next time you are down here I'll show you how slow my Z31 is
> 
> http://z31.com/articles/5/
> 
> In stock, light tune I totally agree. But, you can make one pretty fast for less than a TT. The major problems are lack of aftermarket support and the fact it is VERY hard to find a decent example of to buy because they are getting old. *


Hey Steve . I'm the guy with the blue TTZ, You borrowed my Nitto DR's at Famoso when we organized the drag racing event. I was wondering what your Z31 ran that day. My car is finally closer to the state of tune I wanted.... managed low 11s at the last track event. I am shooting for consistent 10s in the near future, you should bring your GTR out next weekend at Fontana, it will be fun .

Zo


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

zhound said:


> *Hey Steve . I'm the guy with the blue TTZ, You borrowed my Nitto DR's at Famoso when we organized the drag racing event. I was wondering what your Z31 ran that day. My car is finally closer to the state of tune I wanted.... managed low 11s at the last track event. I am shooting for consistent 10s in the near future, you should bring your GTR out next weekend at Fontana, it will be fun .
> 
> Zo *



The best it ran was a 13.4 @118 spinning 1 & 2nd with the boost turned way down. You know the funny thing is it still has the same tank of C16 in it from that day. It smells really foul. So you can see how much I drive it.

The engine in the GTR is wounded, so I haven't been beating on it too much. It has either a pin problem or a cracked skirt on #1. It still has compression and the leakdown is ok, but it rattles when it gets hot. Maybe I'll come out to watch.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Middy said:


> *Your Z31 is the exception to the rule, and I didn't mention it simply because it's not that likely to be done again... hehehe. Of course, your Z31 is awesome and I will gladly let you show me how slow it is any time. Why don't you take that to the track?
> 
> My old Z31 is in decent enough condition to be worthy.. could use a little work though. Except for that dent in the roof now. Doh. If it was lighter, more powerful and handled better I'd still like that more than my SE-R. Damn FWD cars. *


I was setting it up as a circuit car, but then the GTR showed up and work has stopped on the Z. When the GTR is completed I will start work on the suspension again to make it a competent circuit car. Although with as much torque as it makes and only 2 wheel drive, I should make it a drifter First I have to talk to my tire sponser to see if he is up to it.

Didn't know you have a Z31. I don't think I'll ever part with mine. I really like them, although I must say there are very few decently modded ones out there. I have had a bunch of calls in the past few weeks from people that are duplicating my engine combo, so maybe more will appear soon.


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *The best it ran was a 13.4 @118 spinning 1 & 2nd with the boost turned way down. You know the funny thing is it still has the same tank of C16 in it from that day. It smells really foul. So you can see how much I drive it.
> 
> The engine in the GTR is wounded, so I haven't been beating on it too much. It has either a pin problem or a cracked skirt on #1. It still has compression and the leakdown is ok, but it rattles when it gets hot. Maybe I'll come out to watch. *


Sorry to hear about the GTR. Well all the reasons to mod right? Heheh.

Well maybe I'll see you at the track . Oh and I heard RSR is holding a drift event in April, maybe you can put that Z31 to some use. I can't believe you still have the gas from that day, its probably 87 octane now. LOL


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

The Z31 was my first car, since I was 16. Learned to drive stick on it. I drove it until I was 20 when I bought the TT. I never *owned* it, my parents do, but I still call it "mine" hehe. It still has a "Sarah's 300ZX" dash cover, courtesy of the parents. 

I also took it into 2 curbs, knocked the alignment off, popped one tire, ran over one entire center divider - with NO damage! , completely off road (by accident) and was in my first major accident in it. Ahh memories.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

My Z31 was my 3rd car. First was a '76 fiat x19 ( it was cool when i was done with it, ask mike), second was my first turbo, a 1980 mustang 2.3 draw-thru carb 4 cyl. Laggy as hell, but damn fast when modded. Learned about trailing throttle oversteet on mulholland drive with that car. Learned the 4 wheel drift in a porsche 924S long before I got an scca license.

Now the Z sits. I pumped out the tank of old gas in it. I will have to put a few miles on it an get it cleaned up for the west coast Z car nationals next month. Time to collect another trophy.

There isn't enough space to list all of the stuff that I broke on that car. multiple engines, trannies, turbos, diffs etc. Never wrecked it though.


----------

